

Non-Technical trying to gain mathematical foundation for programming; tips? - vorbb

Hey guys,<p>I've always been a non-technical guy, but am looking to move towards a more programming oriented role. I'm interested in getting in to more "deep" programming then the "fluffy" stuff.<p>I feel like I should get a good foundation in math before I delve in to these problems. Can anyone recommend books or resources to learn the types of math I would encounter in programming? I've looked through Khan Academy, but want more.<p>If this helps, I took AP math classes in High School, but did relatively poorly due to lack of effort. I'm not a genius, but I can get stuff if I put my mind to it.
======
devs1010
Discrete math is what tends to be useful in programming. I have a couple years
experience as a developer but I guess I'd say I'm sort of in the same boat as
you where I am trying to gain a more solid grounding in mathematics to
hopefully eventually move away from doing CRUD style development. I got a book
off Amazon called "Discrete and Combinatorial Mathematics" that was really
cheap (the total with shipping was like $4-5), so maybe check that out.

~~~
vorbb
Cheap is good! I'll take a look. Thanks!

~~~
devs1010
*cough cough, tons of resources to be found if you download off torrent sites too (even some that would cost money otherwise)

------
robdoherty2
Try Project Euler (projecteuler.net). It is a site of increasingly difficult
math puzzle challenges, most of which require some programming to solve.

I have learned a lot of really great math by solving some of these problems (I
haven't solved more than the beginner level so far).

I also had to do quite a bit of outside reading to solve some of them, while
others can be solved in a just a few minutes.

~~~
vorbb
I completely forgot about Project Euler... Heard about it years ago. Thanks!

------
russjhammond
I just started reading Code and think as a fellow non-technical person this is
a great lace to start.

